# Sandusky River Steelhead (few years ago)



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Going through a bunch of pictures and came across one never posted that may be of interest. This is my best Steelhead from a non-stocked river/stream/creek. November of 2002, Sandusky River, I think it went 23-25" or so. And yes, that tight crop is intentional!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice fish! Do you get steelhead consistently in the Sandusky?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I definately would not say consistently, it's more of a now and then. Just a few spots that I check every so often and get a fish here and there.


----------



## justin (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a story about steelhead in odd places.
I lived on small Gibraltor Island (in the bay of South Bass Island) for a month during this last summer. We were on the docks of S.Bass near the research lab, and we saw a steelhead swimming slowly on the surface very close to the docks. Later that day someone found a dead steelhead that had washed up onto the beach of Gibraltor. Our only guess why it was there was that it was its way back from the central basin heading towards Cold Creek, and got lost.


----------



## jrled (Nov 13, 2005)

nice fish coolwater i was going to try for steelhead this year but never got around to it. when is the best time to fish for them ,and where at i live 5 minutes from the river and fish there often.I fish mostly at the dam for big cats with cut bait and shrimp,but i have been known to fish for eyes ,and white bass.


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice fish Coolwater.

Gary


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

justin, yea that is interesting and one of the things i like about fishing and being outdoors- just never know what you might see or come across. I take it you were at the osu research station? That would be so cool to be at for a month. Steelhead do seem to show up in some really odd spots- one of my best toledo spots is nothing more than a glorified drainage ditch no more than a stones throw from a major highway. For some reason, usually a few dark fish make it there.

jr, thanks for the compliment, that fish is a very fond memory. I apologize that I will not disclose spots on non stocked tribs & creeks. Late Fall through late Spring is when to give them a go... oddly enough my second biggest came from late in the walleye run.

Thanks BigG


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Ive hooked Steelhead TWICE from the end of the Lakeside dock, both times around Easter weekend........So ya never know


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I guess you weren't kidding me about all your secret steehead spots in those PM's  

Great pic Adam, thanks for posting it. 

AJ

ps i have this weekend off, do you have plans yet?


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey coolwater i have a question for you? I know of a trib thats runs off the cuyahoga and you were saying you have caught steelies in a dranage dich, I never have seen anyone fish it do you think some steelies would run up it????


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Absolutely! Give it a shot. You'd be amazed at what you find in the ditches and also how far up the ditches some fish make it. I also love fishing any culvirt <spelling?> over a ditch or small stream. Along with the culvirt providing cover from predators such as birds- in late spring this provides shade and it sometimes is the coolest water left. It's kinda sad but the fish get stuck both by water depth and water temps, I think they just stay there until the inevitable. I love exploring small waters and have come across things, in my humble opinion, that are nothing short of amazing. Last year, as example, I asked a farmer if I could park my car and walk the ditch looking for fish... he laughed and said sure and proceeded to ask who told me about the Salmon. I was completely puzzled and he went on to tell me that he once pulled a pair of 35 plus inch Salmon out of the very ditch I was inquiring about. He said he didnt see them until the water had gotten so low the sun had completely cooked their backs while still alive... but he did grab them and showed a few friends. Ya just never know!

I have a story on my site about a first hand experience where I got to see a Salmon no more than 2 feet from me, if this type stuff interests you- read the "Human Structure for a Displaced Salmon" on my site... that story still quickens my pulse to this day.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks Adam. I will give it a shot. eveyone i know thinks I'm crazy about fishing that spot. nice story too,


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

The first steelhead I EVER saw was In the Maumee about 8-10 years ago. Hit it with my motor. Thought it was an eye. Went back to scoop it as it was doin the kickin chicken on top of the water. Much to my suprise it was a steely. A couple of years later after finishing a white bass trip in mid May I noticed a shiny object on the water. After checking it out it also was a steely that went 28in. It had just recently died as the eyes were still clear and rigor was just starting.


----------

